# Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2018)

*Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

						Das Oberlandesgericht München hat entschieden, dass Händler konkrete Liefertermine angeben müssen. Es reicht nicht, wenn man dem Kunden eine "baldige" Lieferung in Aussicht stellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Gut. Endlich werden Angaben für seltene Produkte gemacht wie einige Teile aus Kleinstserien oder Einzelteile (gerade Caseking glänzt ja nicht damit, genaue Angaben für Delid-Tools oder seltene Gehäuse zu machen, damit wird es endlich besser).
Ich denke mal die werden auch in der zweiten Instanz genau so entscheiden. 

Das was man hier noch vermerken muss - die Händler dürfen dann auch nicht überzogene Lieferzeiten angeben, sondern das muss schon halbwegs stimmen.


----------



## Pu244 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die werden auch in der zweiten Instanz genau so entscheiden.



Das war schon die zweite Instanz.


----------



## Speedbone (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Sehr gutes Urteil. Hab noch ca 30 Bestellungen bei Amazon offen bei den der Liefertermin noch nicht bekannt ist. Muss ich mal nachhacken wie es jetzt aussieht


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Glaube es wird sich nicht viel ändern. 
Was soll z.b. Caseking bei Aquacomputer Kühlern angeben wenn sie Aquacomputer selber nicht auf Lager hat und nur da steht Lange Lieferzeit?

Oder wie mit dem erst vor kurzen geleasten Asus Monitor (der mit G-sync, HDR, 144 Hz) wo keiner genau wusste wann er die bekommt?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Interessant. Sinnvoll wäre natürlich, dass die angegebene Lieferzeit auch bindend ist. Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Mindfactory eine GPU bestellt, der Liefertermin auf der Website war für ein Datum etwa in zwei Wochen angegeben. Drei Monate und viele Mails später wurde die Bestellung abgelehnt, man wolle nun doch nicht liefern. Dagegen wehren konnte ich mich nicht, der Liefertermin war nicht bindend, zumal nur die Bestellung registriert wurde, aber laut Mindfactory kein Kaufvertrag zustande kam. Zurück blieb ein Zeitschaden von 3 Monanten. Auch wenn es rechtlich noch keine vertragliche Bindung gab, so fände ich es gut, wenn Händler auf ihrer Website auch ein bindendes Lieferdatum angeben müssen, und nicht irgendwelche Fantasiewerte, um damit Kunden zu fangen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Ändern wird sich dadurch nix. Dann geben die Händler eben eine sehr lange Zeitspanne an, innerhalb derer das Bestellte dann vermutlich geliefert wird. Macht Amazon ja auch schon länger, bspw. "Lieferung bis Oktober", das ist dann kalendermäßig berechenbar und in Bezug auf das Urteil wohl auch erlaubt.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das war schon die zweite Instanz.



Sehe ich, mein Fehler. 
Wenn die Beschwerde das ganze nicht kippt, steht es dann. Was auch gut für Verbraucher ist.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Glaube es wird sich nicht viel ändern.
> Was soll z.b. Caseking bei Aquacomputer Kühlern angeben wenn sie Aquacomputer selber nicht auf Lager hat und nur da steht Lange Lieferzeit?
> 
> Oder wie mit dem erst vor kurzen geleasten Asus Monitor (der mit G-sync, HDR, 144 Hz) wo keiner genau wusste wann er die bekommt?



Dann stellt man den Status der Ware auf "Nicht auf Lager" und macht aus einer Bestellung eine Vorbestellung oder sonstiges, es wird immer eine Lücke geben. Damit wird der Verbraucher zumindest nicht fehlgeleitet nach dem Motto "kurzfristig lieferbar" in 4-6 Wochen oder vll auch in 12.


----------



## Pu244 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Glaube es wird sich nicht viel ändern.
> Was soll z.b. Caseking bei Aquacomputer Kühlern angeben wenn sie Aquacomputer selber nicht auf Lager hat und nur da steht Lange Lieferzeit?
> 
> Oder wie mit dem erst vor kurzen geleasten Asus Monitor (der mit G-sync, HDR, 144 Hz) wo keiner genau wusste wann er die bekommt?



Entweder nimmt man den Klassiker "Lieferdatum unbekannt" oder man legt großzügig etwas drauf, z.B. Lieferzeit 1-2 Wochen".  Bei dem Asusmonitor kann man einfach auf den Hersteller verweisen, kann der Händler nicht wissen, dass die ihren Erscheinungstermin um über ein Jahr verschieben. Wobei die Händler, die das Ding damals für die empfohlenen 2000€ vorverkauft haben, jetzt wohl einen Verlust einfahren.


----------



## Snowhack (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Interessant. Sinnvoll wäre natürlich, dass die angegebene Lieferzeit auch bindend ist. Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Mindfactory eine GPU bestellt, der Liefertermin auf der Website war für ein Datum etwa in zwei Wochen angegeben. Drei Monate und viele Mails später wurde die Bestellung abgelehnt, man wolle nun doch nicht liefern. Dagegen wehren konnte ich mich nicht, der Liefertermin war nicht bindend, zumal nur die Bestellung registriert wurde, aber laut Mindfactory kein Kaufvertrag zustande kam. Zurück blieb ein Zeitschaden von 3 Monanten. Auch wenn es rechtlich noch keine vertragliche Bindung gab, so fände ich es gut, wenn Händler auf ihrer Website auch ein bindendes Lieferdatum angeben müssen, und nicht irgendwelche Fantasiewerte, um damit Kunden zu fangen.




Würde ich nicht gut heißen, 

Da oft der Händler nichts für die Lieferzeit kann, da er die Ware ja selbst nicht bekommt.


----------



## Amigo (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Urteil. Hab noch ca 30 Bestellungen bei Amazon offen bei den der Liefertermin noch nicht bekannt ist. Muss ich mal nachhacken wie es jetzt aussieht


Wow, ganze dreißig Stück? Hui! 

Aber ja, gutes Urteil... echt asozial wie manche Shops das handeln...


----------



## Speedbone (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Amigo schrieb:


> Wow, ganze dreißig Stück? Hui!
> 
> Aber ja, gutes Urteil... echt asozial wie manche Shops das handeln...



Naja bei Schnäppchen muss man zuschlagen. Sind schon allein 14 RAM Kits die ich nicht kurzfristig benötige aber bei einem Preis von ca 105,-€ für 3200MHz 16GB warte ich gerne ein bisschen


----------



## Flaubaer (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Ändern wird sich dadurch nix. Dann geben die Händler eben eine sehr lange Zeitspanne an, innerhalb derer das Bestellte dann vermutlich geliefert wird. Macht Amazon ja auch schon länger, bspw. "Lieferung bis Oktober", das ist dann kalendermäßig berechenbar und in Bezug auf das Urteil wohl auch erlaubt.



Das ist doch schon eine gute Änderung. Ich weiß dann, dass ich mich bei anderen Händlern umschauen sollte, wenn mir die Lieferzeit wichtig ist, und werde nicht durch die Formulierung "Lieferung bald" fehlgeleitet zu glauben, dass die Lieferung bald käme.


----------



## RtZk (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Naja bei Schnäppchen muss man zuschlagen. Sind schon allein 14 RAM Kits die ich nicht kurzfristig benötige aber bei einem Preis von ca 105,-€ für 3200MHz 16GB warte ich gerne ein bisschen



Ja klar, die 14 RAM Kits kann man ja klasse nutzen  , du bist wohl jemand der auch kauft obwohl er nicht braucht, nur weil es billig ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Glaube es wird sich nicht viel ändern.
> Was soll z.b. Caseking bei Aquacomputer Kühlern angeben wenn sie Aquacomputer selber nicht auf Lager hat und nur da steht Lange Lieferzeit?
> 
> Oder wie mit dem erst vor kurzen geleasten Asus Monitor (der mit G-sync, HDR, 144 Hz) wo keiner genau wusste wann er die bekommt?



Wenn Ware auf absehbare Zeit nicht lieferbar ist, dann lautet der korrekte Status "nicht lieferbar". Einige Händler schreiben stattdessen "bald verfügbar", um zusätzlichen Umsatz zu generieren.




TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Interessant. Sinnvoll wäre natürlich, dass die angegebene Lieferzeit auch bindend ist. Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Mindfactory eine GPU bestellt, der Liefertermin auf der Website war für ein Datum etwa in zwei Wochen angegeben. Drei Monate und viele Mails später wurde die Bestellung abgelehnt, man wolle nun doch nicht liefern. Dagegen wehren konnte ich mich nicht, der Liefertermin war nicht bindend, zumal nur die Bestellung registriert wurde, aber laut Mindfactory kein Kaufvertrag zustande kam. Zurück blieb ein Zeitschaden von 3 Monanten. Auch wenn es rechtlich noch keine vertragliche Bindung gab, so fände ich es gut, wenn Händler auf ihrer Website auch ein bindendes Lieferdatum angeben müssen, und nicht irgendwelche Fantasiewerte, um damit Kunden zu fangen.



Auf seitens des Händlers bindende Lieferzeitangaben wird es auch in Zukunft nicht geben. Hier geht es eher um unlautere Werbung. Wenn ein Händler "zwei Wochen" angibt und nicht einhält, treten viele Kunden berechtigterweise vom Kauf zurück. Wenn die Angabe "Lieferung erwartet" lautet hat der Händler aber auch ein halbes Jahr später seine Angabe noch nicht verletzt.


----------



## DrNGoc (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Interessant. Sinnvoll wäre natürlich, dass die angegebene Lieferzeit auch bindend ist. Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Mindfactory eine GPU bestellt, der Liefertermin auf der Website war für ein Datum etwa in zwei Wochen angegeben. Drei Monate und viele Mails später wurde die Bestellung abgelehnt, man wolle nun doch nicht liefern. Dagegen wehren konnte ich mich nicht, der Liefertermin war nicht bindend, zumal nur die Bestellung registriert wurde, aber laut Mindfactory kein Kaufvertrag zustande kam. Zurück blieb ein Zeitschaden von 3 Monanten. Auch wenn es rechtlich noch keine vertragliche Bindung gab, so fände ich es gut, wenn Händler auf ihrer Website auch ein bindendes Lieferdatum angeben müssen, und nicht irgendwelche Fantasiewerte, um damit Kunden zu fangen.



Würde in soweit nichts bringen, dass, wenn das Datum bindend ist und sie es nicht liefern können, sie die Bestellung ihrerseits stornieren. Den einzigen Vorteil den du dann hättest, man würde nicht länger bei Händler A warten und dann zum Händler B rennen und sich dort hinten in der Warteschlange einreihen … oder u.U. fragen sie einen, ob sie damit einverstanden sind, dass es später kommt oder man kann nur noch bestellen, wenn man von dieser Bindung absieht.


----------



## Llares (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Bezweifel, dass es sich dabei um ein S6 handelt


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Llares schrieb:


> Bezweifel, dass es sich dabei um ein S6 handelt



Warum?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



DrNGoc schrieb:


> Würde in soweit nichts bringen, dass, wenn das Datum bindend ist und sie es nicht liefern können, sie die Bestellung ihrerseits stornieren. Den einzigen Vorteil den du dann hättest, man würde nicht länger bei Händler A warten und dann zum Händler B rennen und sich dort hinten in der Warteschlange einreihen … oder u.U. fragen sie einen, ob sie damit einverstanden sind, dass es später kommt oder man kann nur noch bestellen, wenn man von dieser Bindung absieht.



Man könnte dann immerhin auf einen Schadensersatz bestehen. Oder der Händler kann sich mehr damit herausreden "Ja, die Lieferung wird noch in dieser Woche kommen, wir reservieren ein Exemplar für sie". Sonst hätte ich ja schon längst woanders bestellt.


----------



## Llares (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum?



weil ich nicht wach bin und nur 499 € und 2018 gelesen hatte... Mea culpa


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Zählt Steam auch zu den online Händlern? Weil dort wird ein Datum angegeben aber die Spiele können sich verschieben, die Publisher können nicht immer so früh bekannt geben wann ein Spiel erscheint bis es fast fertig ist. Und selbst dann kann es noch Verschiebungen geben.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Gerade Händler wie diese Amazon-Sekte haben so viel Unterhändler... wie soll das gehen.
Händler wollen ein Produkt verkaufen wissen aber nicht wann der Hersteller liefert- nehmen sie es raus können sie es nicht verkaufen- was steht dann da sonst? Nichts oder nicht lieferbar. Besser macht es das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Wenn überhaupt nicht bekannt ist wann neue Ware reinkommt, steht eben "nicht lieferbar".


----------



## KrHome (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Gerade Händler wie diese Amazon-Sekte haben so viel Unterhändler... wie soll das gehen.


Warum sollte Aamzon hier schützenswert sein? Wer komplexe Strukturen schafft, um daraus Vorteile zu ziehen, hat eben auch komplexe Probleme zu bewältigen.



> Händler wollen ein Produkt verkaufen wissen aber nicht wann der Hersteller liefert- nehmen sie es raus können sie es nicht verkaufen- was steht dann da sonst? Nichts oder nicht lieferbar. Besser macht es das glaube ich nicht.


Wurde doch im Thread schon hinreichend begründet. Es geht um die Wettbewerbsverzerrung.

Schreibt ein Händler "Liefertermin unbekannt", wird sich der Kunde im Zweifel gegen die Bestellung entscheiden.
Schreibt der Händler "Lieferung in Kürze", werden einige Kunden darauf vertrauen und bestellen.

Letzteres generiert Umsatz. Wenn du per Vorkasse bestellst und 2 Monate auf deine Besetellung wartest, wird ein Unternehmer (der Ahnung von seinem Job hat) das Geld für diese Zeit zinsgünstig anlegen (also damit wirtschaften). Selbst wenn du es am Ende zurücküberwiesen bekommst, hast du beim Händler Gewinn generiert, während du auf einem Zweimonatszeitschaden sitzen bleibst, da die Lieferangabe für den Händler nicht bindend war.


----------



## azzih (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Im Prinzip schon wichtig dem Kunden in etwa ein möglichen Liefertermin zu geben. Allerdings kann ich als jemand der selbst im Elektrogroßhandel tätig ist auch aus Erfahrung sagen, dass dies oft ziemlich schwierig ist. Hersteller ändern ständig angesetzte Erscheinungstermine, es gibt immer wieder Lieferengpässe, Preise schwanken dank Dollarware sehr stark und Distributionen halten gerne auch mal die angesetzten Liefertermine nicht ein.

Allerdings ist "bald verfügbar" auch ne bescheuerte Angabe von MM. Da mache ich doch eher ungefähre Zeitangaben wie "ca. 1-2 Wochen"  und geb damit wenigstens ne grobe Orientierung.


----------



## Speedbone (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja klar, die 14 RAM Kits kann man ja klasse nutzen  , du bist wohl jemand der auch kauft obwohl er nicht braucht, nur weil es billig ist.



Nicht ganz RAM kann man immer gebrauchen aber ich habe hier noch 2 Rechner stehen die ich demnächst mal upgraden möchte und die RAM Preise halten mich davon ab. 160-190,-€ was die Kits momentan kosten möchte ich nicht zahlen. Vorallem da Preise schon mal unter 100,-€ lagen.
Und bei meinen Jungs kann ich den Speicher auch gut verbauen.  Wie gesagt kurfristig wird der Speicher nicht benötigt wenn er da ist ist er da wenn nicht warte ich halt.


----------



## Artic-crusher (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Hier stand mist


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Artic-crusher schrieb:


> Hier stand mist


Ich glaube du bist hier falsch


----------



## Speedbone (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Gerade Händler wie diese Amazon-Sekte haben so viel Unterhändler... wie soll das gehen.
> Händler wollen ein Produkt verkaufen wissen aber nicht wann der Hersteller liefert- nehmen sie es raus können sie es nicht verkaufen- was steht dann da sonst? Nichts oder nicht lieferbar. Besser macht es das glaube ich nicht.



So sollte es auch sein. Wenn kein Liefertermin bekannt ist dann ist es nicht lieferbar. fertig. Nur diese Angaben es ist bestellt und wird bald verfügbar sein und nach einem halben Jahr ist immernoch nichts da regen mich auch auf. Normal dauert eine direkte Schiffsladung von China nach Europa ca 14 Tage. (4 Wochen bei den üblichen Zwischenstops) Eventuell ne Woche für den Zoll. Summa Sumarum sollte die Lieferung spätestens 5-6 Wochen da sein.
Alles andere ist Augenwischerei


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Wird dann so enden... wie bei den Fluglinien. 
Gschissn Technokratisch halt..


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händer müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Nicht ganz RAM kann man immer gebrauchen aber ich habe hier noch 2 Rechner stehen die ich demnächst mal upgraden möchte und die RAM Preise halten mich davon ab. 160-190,-€ was die Kits momentan kosten möchte ich nicht zahlen. Vorallem da Preise schon mal unter 100,-€ lagen.
> Und bei meinen Jungs kann ich den Speicher auch gut verbauen.  Wie gesagt kurfristig wird der Speicher nicht benötigt wenn er da ist ist er da wenn nicht warte ich halt.



Lass mich raten: Du hast die Kits zu einem günstigen Preis bestellt und gehofft, du könntest sie bei steigenden Preisen teuer verkaufen? Nur dass die Kits dann doch nicht mehr lieferbar waren oder zumindest nicht zu dem Preis 

"Bald" ist halt doch ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Bei MM, Satur, etc. weiß man ja auch wann man die Ware bekommt oder zumindest wann sie ungefähr verfügbar ist. Manche Händler sind ehrlich und geben die Lieferzeiten dann auch offen an, andere schreiben halt "derzeit nicht lieferbar". In meinen Augen ist die Verwendung ungenauer Zeitangaben wie eben "bald" nichts weiter, als eine Hinhaltetaktik bzw. auch eine Art Lockvogel-Angebot. Man will die Kunden bei der Stange halten und vermeiden, dass sie das Gerät dann doch bei einem anderen Händler kaufen. 

Das Urteil dürfte sich dann ja auch auf die ganzen Preisvergleich-Seiten auswirken. Die werden dann auch genaue Angaben übernehmen müssen. Sowas wie "Im Zulauf" ist dann ja wohl auch nicht mehr gültig, nehme ich mal an. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zählt Steam auch zu den online Händlern? Weil  dort wird ein Datum angegeben aber die Spiele können sich verschieben,  die Publisher können nicht immer so früh bekannt geben wann ein Spiel  erscheint bis es fast fertig ist. Und selbst dann kann es noch  Verschiebungen geben.




Kurz gesagt: Nein. 

Ein Releasedatum eines Spiels ist ja kein Lieferdatum. Es wird ja nur angegeben wann ein Spiel voraussichtlich auf den Markt kommt. Das ist auch nicht anders, als würde z.B. AMD ein Releasedatum für eine Grafikkarte angeben. Wenn dieses Datum dann nach hinten verschoben wird, liegt die Verantwortung dafür dann beim Hersteller, ob das jetzt ein Spieleentwickler oder ein Hersteller von Hardware oder Sonstwas ist.


----------



## Kondar (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



> konkrete Liefertermine



ist doch auch nicht 100%
Wenn man KW 33 schreibt wäre das sicher noch ok (~Grauzone)


----------



## yojinboFFX (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Oder einfach an die Formulierungen der Profider anlehnen: Lieferzeit... bis zu...
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Julian1303 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Gut bei am Markt erhältlichen Sachen mag das ja noch zulässig sein konkrete Liefertermine nennen zu müssen. Ob da eben auch Lieferweg und Lieferant mit rein spielen, ebenso die Uhrzeit wann bestellt wurde was entscheidend sein kann. Aber z.B. bei noch nicht veröffentlichen Produkten wo sich eine Auslieferung seitens des Herstellers verschieben kann geht sowas nunmal nicht. Thema Games, wo es üblich ist Diese vorbestellen zu können.


----------



## Lichterflug (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Gut bei am Markt erhältlichen Sachen mag das ja noch zulässig sein konkrete Liefertermine nennen zu müssen. Ob da eben auch Lieferweg und Lieferant mit rein spielen, ebenso die Uhrzeit wann bestellt wurde was entscheidend sein kann. Aber z.B. bei noch nicht veröffentlichen Produkten wo sich eine Auslieferung seitens des Herstellers verschieben kann geht sowas nunmal nicht. Thema Games, wo es üblich ist Diese vorbestellen zu können.



Es ist ein Unterschied ob man ein Produkt explizit vorbestellt, d.h. der Kunde weiß, dass seine Bestellung auch beim Hersteller nicht vorrätig ist oder der Kunde ein Produkt kauft, dass seitens des Herstellers offiziell released wurde und nur der Online-Händler die Ware nicht vorrätig hat aber schon Umsatz generieren möchte.
Zu Bedenken ist dabei immer, Bestellungen sind verbindlich. Wenn der Online-Händler dann erst nach 30 Tagen liefert, ist das nach gängigem Recht möglich.

Gleiches ist mir mal bei Amazon (Marketplace) passiert. Das Produkt war mit 1 Stk vorhanden und ich habe bestellt. Der Onlineshop hatte dieses 1 Stk aber nicht mehr vorrätig und es bestellt. Die Meldung darüber erhielt ich dann 6 Wochen lang, bis ich über Amazon eine Rückabwicklung angestoßen habe. Lass das mal beim Onlinehändler sein, der nicht so handelt. Verzug tritt nach frühstens nach 30 Tagen ein, sofern es im Kleingedruckten auch genannt wurde und nachdem der Lieferant den Geldeingang gebucht hat. Danach beginnen die Mahnungen und Mahnfristen. Da vergehen schonmal 3 Monate die man sein Geld/ seine Ware nicht (zurück-) erhält.


----------



## Speedbone (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Urteil: Online-Händler müssen konkrete Liefertermine angeben*

Kleines Update : Amazon scheint nun zu reagieren heute sind einige Stornos eingegangen.


----------

